# nomás



## elroy

¿Qué quiere decir esa palabra?

Contexto:
 
*Mi perro estaba enfermo de rabia. Lo llevamos al veterinario y le dio unos remedios, pero después de unas semanas se murió nomás.*


----------



## Henrik Larsson

I never heard that word in Spain. I hope it helps you:

nomás
1. adv. m. Am. Mer., C. Rica, Hond., Méx. y Nic. no más (ǁ solamente).
2. adv. m. Am. Mer., El Salv., Hond. y Méx. U. en oraciones exhortativas, generalmente pospuesto, para añadir énfasis a la expresión. Atrévase nomás. Pase nomás.
3. adv. m. Arg., Bol., Col., El Salv., Nic. y Ur. Apenas, precisamente.

In your context, I suppose "nomás" makes reference to the definition I underlined.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola elroy,
"nomAs" es "no mAs" (mas con acento en la A). En esta frase para mI significa "all of a sudden". TambiEn se podrIa decir "se muriO asI no mAs". 

Creo que en Mexico y tal vez en Chile usan tambiE el "no mAs" al final de las frases para indicar admiraciOn. Por ejemplo: "pues mira no mAs!". Espero que otros foreros hispanohablantes puedan aclarar mi duda. 

Un saludo.


_____
A falta de acentos, he escrito en mayUsculas las letras que los llevan.


----------



## beatrizg

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> I never heard that word in Spain. I hope it helps you:
> 
> nom?s
> 1. adv. m. Am. Mer., C. Rica, Hond., Méx. y Nic. no m?s (? solamente).
> 2. adv. m. Am. Mer., El Salv., Hond. y Méx. U. en oraciones exhortativas, generalmente pospuesto, para a?adir énfasis a la expresi?n. Atrévase nom?s. Pase nom?s.
> 3. adv. m. Arg., Bol., Col., El Salv., Nic. y Ur. Apenas, precisamente.
> 
> In your context, I suppose "nom?s" makes reference to the definition I underlined.



Donde encontraste esta definicion, Henrik?
En el diccionario de Maria Moliner definen "nomas" como "no mas".  
Yo personalmente nunca he visto la palabra escrita asi (nomas).

En Colombia, se me ocurre que podriamos usar "no mas" en expresiones como:
"Dejalo en paz. Es un ni•o no mas". 
"Ibamos caminando por la calle y se desmayo asi no mas".

_____
Lamento no poder usar acentos.


----------



## Puntitas

Me gusta la explicación de Beatriz. 
"Nomás" es una palabra que quiere decir "simplemente", "sencillamente", "solamente". Suele ser más enfática si está al final de la oración.

En el ejemplo dado, sería como decir:

My dog just died.
My dog died, and that was all.

Aunque se usa mucho el "nomás", los profesores la consideran una barbaridad.

Ciao


----------



## Henrik Larsson

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Donde encontraste esta definicion, Henrik?



Here: http://www.rae.es/

SALU2


----------



## Rayines

> My dog died, and that was all.


*Claro, es como si se dijera: "Se muríó, y no hubo más qué hacerle." *


----------



## Artrella

Puntitas said:
			
		

> Aunque se usa mucho el "nomás", los profesores la consideran una barbaridad.
> 
> Ciao



Bueno, yo encontré esto, y parece que es correcto nomás.  

Definition
*nomás * adv AmL 1. (solamente) only; ~ que +subj unless; ¡pase ~! come straight in! 2. (nada más) and that was all 3. (apenas) hardly 
_
(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)_


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Claro, es como si se dijera: "Se muríó, y no hubo más qué hacerle." *




"no hay más vueltas que darle"...no?

Es así *nomás*, *no hay más vueltas que darle*, se murió y listo!


----------



## alc112

O en todo caso:
Se murió y listo
Para qué tantas vueltas si se murió el pobre perro nomás


----------



## elroy

Entonces, "he just died" o "he died, and that was it"?  Me parece que se usa para expresar la *finalidad*, o sea, que ya no se puede cambiar alguna cosa, que simplemente (nomás!) hay que aceptarla.  No?


----------



## alc112

Creo estás en lo correcto
No agregaría nada más
Vos tenés razón, nomás


----------



## Narda

Yo siempre había pensado que nomás era un regionalismo y siempre lo he visto escrito junto: nomás, con acento porque es una palabra aguda.


----------



## Mita

Esto lo saqué directamente de mi diccionario (Longman):
*nomás *_adv _*1 *(sólo) only, just: _Faltan cinco minutos nomás_. There are only five minutes to go/There are just five minutes to go.
*2 *(para expresar que no hay problema) ejemplos: _Pasa nomás_. Come on in. _Si quieres más, sírvete nomás_. If you want some more, just help yourself._ Déjalo ahí nomás_. Just leave it there.
*3 así nomás *(de cualquier manera) any which way (AmE), any old how (BrE): _Esto está hecho así nomás_. This has been any which way.
*4 nomás (que) [a] *(tan pronto como) as soon as. _Nomás llegó se fue a dormir_. As soon as he got back he went to bed. * (sólo que) only, just. Estoy bien, nomás que un poco cansado. I'm fine, only/just a little tired.



			
				beatrizg said:
			
		


			tal vez en Chile usan tambiE el "no mAs" al final de las frases para indicar admiraciOn.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm... creo que no. (Por lo menos yo no  )

¡Saluditos! *


----------



## duder

Mita said:
			
		

> *3 así nomás *(de cualquier manera) any which way (AmE), any old how (BrE): _Esto está hecho así nomás_. This has been any which way.



¿De verdad? Siempre pensé que "así nomás" era parecido a "tal cual" o "de esta manera" ("just like this/that"), por lo menos cuando lo escuchaba en conversación.   Una vez pedí un sandwich y la señora me lo mostró y preguntó "¿Está bien así nomás?" Si quiso decir lo de arriba, entonces estuve muyyyyy equivocado.  

También he escuchado "así nomás es" en el sentido de "así es la vida". Pero ya sé que el uso de nomás no es lo mismo por todas partes.


----------



## Mita

duder said:
			
		

> ¿De verdad? Siempre pensé que "así nomás" era parecido a "tal cual" o "de esta manera" ("just like this/that"), por lo menos cuando lo escuchaba en conversación. Una vez pedí un sandwich y la señora me lo mostró y preguntó "¿Está bien así nomás?" Si quiso decir lo de arriba, entonces estuve muyyyyy equivocado.
> 
> También he escuchado "así nomás es" en el sentido de "así es la vida". Pero ya sé que el uso de nomás no es lo mismo por todas partes.


Hahah, don't worry, I think the woman meant to say "just like this". "Así nomás es" can mean "así es la vida", you're right. That's why the context is so important. Context, context!!


----------



## elena1980

en españa se diría : "sin más"


----------



## patrikia

Otra posibilidad es "nada más", el perro se murió así nada más. O sin más.
Ultimamente he visto que en México escriben nadamás. ¿Se usa en otros países?


----------



## asm

Me parece que este es el significado mas acertado; cuando decimos "nomas" declaramos que, a pesar de haber sido repentino, el hecho ya no tiene regreso, y por tanto "no hay mas vueltas que darle".





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> "no hay más vueltas que darle"...no?
> 
> Es así *nomás*, *no hay más vueltas que darle*, se murió y listo!


----------



## lacarpincha

Agrego del diccionario Estrada:

 adv. Argent., Méj. y Venez. 'No más, solamente' (Me costó cinco pesos nomás). Argent. y Venez. 'Apenas, precisamente' (Nomás lo vi, lo reconocí; Déjelo ahí nomás). Argent., Bol., Méj. y Venez. En oraciones exhortativas, añade énfasis a la expresión (¡Entre nomás!). Se usa más pospuesto. 

Creo que está bien todo lo dicho anteriormente.


----------



## patrikia

Otra cosa es que al decir que algo sucedió así nomás decimos que sucedió sin que haya habido causa o aviso previo, de ahí que se piense que es algo repentino o sorprendente: me dió un beso así nomás.
En otros casos significa más claramente nada más, solamente: No te tardes. Nomás compra la leche y regresa, que tengo prisa.
No te quejes, nomás estuve en el teléfono diez minutos.


----------



## alc112

O también que es super sencillo
Pones el plato con comida en el microondas, lo enciendes y así nomás, tienes tu comida recalentada en pocos segundos


----------



## lukefields

Según el discurso ya hecho, la definición que queda es clara, pero no corresponde a este uso que apenas encontré usado en el Universal (cd. de México).
 
¿Alguien me lo puede explicar este uso?
 
ENTRETIEMPO: México *nomás* no se encuentra y sigue sin mostrar un buen nivel futbolístico, vamos a ver que pasa en la segunda parte



-luke


----------



## Rayines

> ENTRETIEMPO: México *nomás* no se encuentra y sigue sin mostrar un buen nivel futbolístico, vamos a ver que pasa en la segunda parte


Hay gente mejicana en el foro, que te lo puede explicar mucho mejor que yo. Creo que es un uso muy coloquial, como si dijeran: "No hay caso", Méjico no se encuentra........, o "Méjico sencillamente no se encuentra.....". Algo así .


----------



## patrikia

Hola Luke,
Significa nada más, simplemente, sencillamente (ve el post # 5 de este hilo). Just, en inglés. La traducción sería algo así como "Mexico simply can't find itself/figure out its game and continues without showing a good level of football, let's see what happens in the second half" con la salvedad de que, claro, probablemente no usarías exactamente esta construcción en inglés.

Rayines--la ortografía aceptada por al RAE ahora es México  y mexicano. Es un cambio reciente, de hace un año o dos creo, pero lo ves ya en periódicos españoles.

¡Que disfruten la siguiente ronda!
Patrikia


----------



## Rayines

> Rayines--la ortografía aceptada por al RAE ahora es México y mexicano. Es un cambio reciente, de hace un año o dos creo, pero lo ves ya en periódicos españoles.


Pero Patrikia, no te lo corregí a ti. Yo digo y uso "Méjico" (como todos en Argentina).


----------



## ednalaura

"nomás" es la abreviación de "nada más" (acuérdense de cantinflas)


----------



## cepriego

ednalaura said:
			
		

> "nomás" es la abreviación de "nada más" (acuérdense de cantinflas)



Aquí por el sur también decimos: Me costó 50 pesos "namás"

Recuerdo hace algún tiempo lei un texto en bable y en él usaban la palabra namás con el mismo significado jeje


----------



## cepriego

Rayines said:
			
		

> Pero Patrikia, no te lo corregí a ti. Yo digo y uso "Méjico" (como todos en Argentina).



El RAE recomienda que la palabra "México" se escriba con la grafía "x" sin embargo también acepta como correcta su escritura con la grafía "j".

Saludos


----------



## jdg5959jdg

es como,

nonetheless, o nevertheless,


----------



## bejarano

La palabra "nomás" le aporta a la frase u oración en mención un _valor de significacion_ ( no se me ocurre otra forma de decirlo  ) de que no va a ocurrir nada más después de ello que o ha sucedido o esta sucendiendo o va a suceder ya sea de forma sutil : siéntese nomás ( le dice que se siente y ya...) o de forma más explícita: se murió nomas, nomás callate.( practicamente que se ha muerto y nada más ocurrirá o que se calle y que se quede así, sin no hacer nada más) 
Bueno así lo aprendi en el colegio jojojo  espero te sirva de ayuda. 
Para mayor seguridad uno la podría equivaler con " nada más" y luego darle el sentido más apropiado en relación a lo que se está diciendo. Hasta luego, dios te bendiga...


----------



## bejarano

nomás.
*1.* adv. _Argent., Méj._y _Venez. _*no más, *solamente.

*2.* _Argent._y _Venez. _Apenas, precisamente.

*3.* _Argent., Bol., Méj. _y _Venez. _En oraciones exhortativasfrase exhortativa, añade énfasis enfático a la expresión. _Atrévase __NOMÁS_ . _Pase __NOMÁS_ . Ú. m. pospuesto.


----------



## Limon10

También he encontrado esa palabra en una canción

´´Vivo sólo sin ti, sin poderte olvidar ni un momento nomás´´

Si lo entiendo bien en este caso puede significar ´at all´. ¿Tengo razón?


----------



## Rayines

Limon10 said:


> También he encontrado esa palabra en una canción
> 
> ´´Vivo sólo sin ti, sin poderte olvidar ni un momento nomás´´
> 
> Si lo entiendo bien en este caso puede significar ´at all´. ¿Tengo razón?


Hola Limon: A mí me parece que sería: "Ni un momento apenas" (ni un solo momento).


----------



## cara47

Beatriz:_ Creo que en Mexico y tal vez en Chile usan tambiE el "no mAs" al final de las frases para indicar admiraciOn. Por ejemplo: "pues mira no mAs!". Espero que otros foreros hispanohablantes puedan aclarar mi duda. _

This is how I hear the Mexicans use it colloquially.  In the Mexican telenovela- FUEGO EN LA SANGRE," Juan (Eduardo Yanez) says _MIRA NOMAS_ many many times every night and it usually means  what Beatriz said---something like ...LOOK AT YOU, wow....


----------

